# Parents of 'Adolf Hitler' Lose Custody of Newborn



## Gahars (Nov 20, 2011)

Well, um....

I'll let the story speak for itself.



> Heath and Deborah Campbell, the New Jersey parents of three children with Nazi-inspired names, lost custody of their fourth child 17 hours after he was born, the Express-Times of Lehigh Valley, Pa., reported.
> Hons Campbell was taken into custody by the New Jersey Division of Youth and Family Services late Thursday night after the doctor who delivered the baby called the agency, the paper reported.
> 
> “There’s no legal binding court order. It’s basically a kidnapping, but they use different terms,” Heath Campbell told the Express-Times.
> ...



Source

Clear "Parents of the Year" material here, right?


----------



## chyyran (Nov 20, 2011)

Who would name their child after the man who is considered the very embodiment of evil in this time?

I mean, really, Adolf Hitler? Do they want the child to be ridiculed and beat up at school? Do they not want him to get a job?


----------



## Flame (Nov 20, 2011)

I really hope they lose custody, what kind of bullshit is this.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (Nov 20, 2011)

Punyman said:


> Who would name their child after the man who is considered the very embodiment of evil in this time?
> 
> I mean, really, Adolf Hitler? Do they want the child to be ridiculed and beat up at school? Do they not want him to get a job?



The fact that they named another child "Aryan Nation" ought to answer that.


----------



## Devin (Nov 20, 2011)

Spoiler


----------



## DeathStrudel (Nov 20, 2011)

Would terrible parents actually get their child a cake for their birthday? At the grovery store no less, I'm pretty sure that's some kind of high class grocery store.


----------



## Veho (Nov 20, 2011)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U_EP5WowUZA[/youtube]


----------



## Valwin (Nov 20, 2011)

well this is confusing


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Nov 20, 2011)

Valwin said:


> o cmon they can name thei damn son what ever they want what if they choose hitter so ? he was not the only man name that



But they didn't choose to name him Hitter.


----------



## Hells Malice (Nov 20, 2011)

Some people are just too stupid for children.
These are two of those people.

Along with taking their kids away, I hope someone prevents both of them from ever being able to breed again.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 20, 2011)

So... other than giving their children names which belonged to Nazi's, the children are perfectly fine, healthy, well-fed and surrounded by family love?

Something tells me the 4th child will be back with their parents in no-time. It'll go rrright back to its home full of Nazi wackos because they haven't broken the law "just yet".

In Poland, it's illegal to glorify any symbol of Nazis or any other political figures that are recognized war criminals. You wouldn't be able to name your child Adolf Hitler, in fact, you'd get a fine for it, and if you insisted, probably community service of even jail time. Moreover, "suspicious" families like this are unknowingly placed in special files, the "Blue Dossiers" at Police Departments. Those dossiers consist of all the reports concerning a given family, and if sufficiently filled, it can be used againts psycho parents. See? That's called Prevention. It's better then acting when it's too late.


----------



## Nujui (Nov 20, 2011)

Why name him after Hitler?

Just...why?


----------



## romeoondaline (Nov 20, 2011)

honestly i dont know what kind of sick joke the parents are trying to on the their kids, its very stupid, and so are they...IF anything they brought this upon themselves...but to take kids away for their names...thats dumb and unfair..

and 2 dumbs dont make a smart


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 20, 2011)

romeoondaline said:


> honestly i dont know what kind of sick joke the parents are trying to on the their kids, its very stupid, and so are they...IF anything they brought this upon themselves...but to take kids away for their names...thats dumb and unfair..



Don't you think that when parents name their children after the minds behind crimes like the Holocaust or the WWII in general, perhaps it's a sign of a deeper pathology and perhaps it's *waiting* and *enabling* that's unreasonable and unfair for the children, who do not share the ideology just yet and didn't exactly "pick their parents" ?

Those young people were thrusted into a Neo Nazi family, they'll be most likely taught unreasonable hatered againts other races (duh!) and it's only reasonable to keep a close eye on them and remove them from the toxic envioriment if this turns out to be the real deal, not a "prank".


----------



## romeoondaline (Nov 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> romeoondaline said:
> 
> 
> > honestly i dont know what kind of sick joke the parents are trying to on the their kids, its very stupid, and so are they...IF anything they brought this upon themselves...but to take kids away for their names...thats dumb and unfair..
> ...




It's exactly what you said they didnt "pick their parents" , no one does. And for its THAT very same reason most kids grow up to go against their parents (especially when you have a good reason like your parents are mentally retarded). Therefore i'll trust the kids wise judgements in the future when they fall in love with a blonde with blue eyes (the aryan race), if they should hate them or not. And we all know they are all going to get name changes in the future, because i dont think anyone will hire a guy named adolf hitler.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 20, 2011)

romeoondaline said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > romeoondaline said:
> ...



You put alot of trust into those children ignoring the fact that they are not physically or mentally harmed by their parents - they live happy lives and the probability that they will follow their parents' footsteps is very high. Children subconciously mimic the behaviour of their role models and you might end up with a family of monsters if you put too much faith into their "Free Will". There are many things these children may be taught, and since they won't know any better they will accept them as cardinal truths and defend them. How do you think Rednecks are born? They certainly don't grow on trees, they're brought up that way. It's not their personal choice, it's the pressure of the envioriment that spoils them.


----------



## romeoondaline (Nov 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> romeoondaline said:
> 
> 
> > Foxi4 said:
> ...



YES i actually do, do you know why? because one of their kids already seems to be rebelling already
"Dilts said. “Occasionally, the little boy would come over here and would hate having to go back to his house.”" The kid hates it there already and he's going to decide for himself that he doesn't want this life and walk out, and by walk out i mean speaking to someone at school that he/she doesn't like the abuse and does not like being there.

And it either my definition of a redneck is different from yours or you just hate rednecks, but from what you said "it's the pressure of the envioriment that spoils them." [into becoming a redneck/nazi], so you're saying these kids are going to become nazis because we are all as stupid and FOR hiltler as their parents are? because last time i checked an environment consist of MORE than just a mom and a dad.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 20, 2011)

1 out of 4, well that's a great statistic, isn't it? Guess we should just wait and see whether having Nazi parents can screw with your mind or not. You're incredibly naive...


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Nov 20, 2011)

I see nothing wrong here. Be a douche to the world and world will be a douche back.


----------



## DrOctapu (Nov 20, 2011)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Punyman said:
> 
> 
> > Who would name their child after the man who is considered the very embodiment of evil in this time?
> ...


That's barely even a name.
It's a goddamn noun.


----------



## romeoondaline (Nov 20, 2011)

Btw i like debates 



Foxi4 said:


> 1 out of 4, well that's a great statistic, isn't it? Guess we should just wait and see whether having Nazi parents can screw with your mind or not. You're incredibly naive...



1/4 would be a bad statistic, BUT this isn't a statistics, what i'm saying is that if you believe that these kids whom are going to have a VERY hard time growing up just because their parents were playing a sick joke with their names, are going to LOVE and embrace being a nazi (EVEN after they find out what their names truly stand for)...then there is something SERIOUSLY wrong.

And you completely avoided my last point, "from what you said "it's the pressure of the envioriment that spoils them." [into becoming a redneck/nazi], so you're saying these kids are going to become nazis because we are all as stupid and FOR hiltler as their parents are? because last time i checked an environment consist of MORE than just a mom and a dad."

And we don't know anything about these pathetic parents, but it seems that so far they are just "the New Jersey parents of three children with Nazi-inspired names", (which sounds like they are seriously mentally ill) but we can't just go on with making assumptions, we don't really know what's in their heads



Hyro-Sama said:


> I see nothing wrong here. Be a douche to the world and world will be a douche back.



I am 100% with you, what goes around comes around. The only thing im defending is the fact the kids got taken away because of some sick joke that their parents played with their name. IF there was some proof of these parents being physiologically ill, THAT would make perfect sense for the kids to be taken away. I mean that's like someone having a baby and naming it Sudam Hussien or Osama Binladen or Mohammad and having it being taken away. What i'm trying to say is we all make mistakes and maybe these parents going to look back at this and see how stupid they were or maybe they are finding that out now, but you just cant separate a parent from a child with no cause or proof.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 20, 2011)

How I wish the world was so black and white for me. Everything would be so simple.

For those of you condoning the removal of their children due to their names: Who gets to decide what names are illegal?
For those of you condoning the removal of their children due to the parents' beliefs: Who gets to decide what beliefs are illegal?

There are strong arguments against parents who raise their children in a religious household. Should Christianity be outlawed?


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 20, 2011)

“Occasionally, the little boy would come over here and would hate having to go back to his house.”

This seems like a terribly poor argument for removing the children from their parents custody.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 20, 2011)

Magmorph said:


> “Occasionally, the little boy would come over here and would hate having to go back to his house.”
> 
> This seems like a terribly poor argument for removing the children from their parents custody.



Good enough for limited surveilance though, that and the names. ;P


----------



## alphamule (Nov 20, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:


> How I wish the world was so black and white for me. Everything would be so simple.
> 
> For those of you condoning the removal of their children due to their names: Who gets to decide what names are illegal?
> For those of you condoning the removal of their children due to the parents' beliefs: Who gets to decide what beliefs are illegal?
> ...



Wow, it's the first time I've seen a reverse version of Godwin's law...  The discussion ends when the topic moves _away_ from Nazis.    And yes, the parents are more than a little dense.

Edit:  Meant as reply to that.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:


> How I wish the world was so black and white for me. Everything would be so simple. *I take it you're pro-Nazism... *
> 
> For those of you condoning the removal of their children due to their names: Who gets to decide what names are illegal? *The state and the DYFS does.*
> For those of you condoning the removal of their children due to the parents' beliefs: Who gets to decide what beliefs are illegal? *The state and the DYFS does.*
> There are strong arguments against parents who raise their children in a religious household. Should Christianity be outlawed? *If the government says so.*


Yes I know, this is how America is. ;o;


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 20, 2011)

alphamule said:


> Wow, it's the first time I've seen a reverse version of Godwin's law...  The discussion ends when the topic moves _away_ from Nazis.    And yes, the parents are more than a little dense.
> 
> Edit:  Meant as reply to that.


So are you in favor of IQ tests for parents or their children are taken away?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 20, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> Blood Fetish said:
> 
> 
> > How I wish the world was so black and white for me. Everything would be so simple. *I take it you're pro-Nazism... *
> ...



Minus the Nazism part, I agree.

There are certain society standards that you have to agree with if you want to become a part of it and you can't expect the rest of the world to accept that you name your child after Holocaust All-Stars because "you feel like it".



> So are you in favor of IQ tests for parents or their children are taken away?



IQ has nothing to do with this. Hitler was actually quite an intelligent fellow, that doesn't make him a good role model.


----------



## alphamule (Nov 20, 2011)

Funny, I don't remember signing up to be a US citizen when I was born.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 20, 2011)

alphamule said:


> Funny, I don't remember signing up to be a US citizen when I was born.



Revoke your citizenship and leave then. You have the option.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Nov 20, 2011)

Off topic but I'm just gonna say it. Adolf Hitler was a hell of a leader. Nobody can deny that. He was an amazing speaker and knew what the hell he was doing. Sure he was doing really shitty things, but god damn did he do them well.

Now I don't support the Nazi party in any way, I'm just saying that he's the public speaking shit. 

On topic. Why should anyone care? I'll name my kid GBATemp, does that mean some sort of other hacking community has the right to report it to the police and take my kid away because of a name? Nope. Sure, Adolf Hitler is a terrible name for a child but honestly does it matter?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Minus the Nazism part, I agree.
> 
> There are certain society standards that you have to agree with if you want to become a part of it and you can't expect the rest of the world to accept that you name your child after Holocaust All-Stars because "you feel like it".


One of those standards is free speech (this took place in America).

Several studies have shown that resumes with names such as "Laquisha" and "DeJordan" are rejected by HR more often. Parents who give their children names such as these are objectively and measurably limiting their children in society. Should those children be taken from their parents as well?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 20, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Off topic but I'm just gonna say it. Adolf Hitler was a hell of a leader. Nobody can deny that. He was an amazing speaker and knew what the hell he was doing. Sure he was doing really shitty things, but god damn did he do them well.
> 
> Now I don't support the Nazi party in any way, I'm just saying that he's the public speaking shit.
> 
> On topic. Why should anyone care? I'll name my kid GBATemp, does that mean some sort of other hacking community has the right to report it to the police and take my kid away because of a name? Nope. Sure, Adolf Hitler is a terrible name for a child but honestly does it matter?



We are not concerned by the name itself, we are converned that parents who give such a name to the child may be "bad parents" for it and perhaps it'd be in the child's interest to have its situation monitored and remove said child if the parents prove to be non-suitable for it.



> One of those standards is free speech (this took place in America).



Free Speech != Saying whatever you like

Check the actual definition.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 20, 2011)

suprgamr232 said:


> Off topic but I'm just gonna say it. Adolf Hitler was a hell of a leader. Nobody can deny that. He was an amazing speaker and knew what the hell he was doing. Sure he was doing really shitty things, but god damn did he do them well.
> 
> Now I don't support the Nazi party in any way, I'm just saying that he's the public speaking shit.
> 
> On topic. Why should anyone care? I'll name my kid GBATemp, does that mean some sort of other hacking community has the right to report it to the police and take my kid away because of a name? Nope. *Sure, Adolf Hitler is a terrible name for a child but honestly does it matter?*


It _does_ matter. Do you think somebody named Adolf Hitler would go through school without getting bullied? Would somebody hire him? Nope.

Welcome to America ;O;


----------



## alphamule (Nov 20, 2011)

Still, no babies volunteer...  It's natural for us to become (and stay) citizens because of culture, though.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 20, 2011)

I don't see what's wrong with the parents, they obviously have a mental complexity where they feel their children should be named after WWII criminals. Sadly the parents didn't suspect such an uproar from their state and media, so sad.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 20, 2011)

alphamule said:


> Still, no babies volunteer...  It's natural for us to become (and stay) citizens because of culture, though.



In the world there are two general rules of obtaining citizenship. One is the Right of Blood (Jus Sanguinis) - the child inherits citizenship from his parent/s (varies between countries). The other is the Right of Soil (Jus Soli) - the child becomes a citizen of the country it was born in.

In case of the U.S, both Rights are in motion, more or less, HOWEVER! Once you become mature, you may forfeit your citizenship in favour of another if you do not wish to conform to the laws of the U.S and wish to move out. Moreover, the U.S government may even REVOKE your citizenship if you fail to confrom via the process of Denaturalization, forcing you to move or to take a citizenship test.

From what I noticed though, nobody "likes the rules" but "nobody wants to leave" either. You can't have the best of two worlds - either you are an American and follow the State laws that bind you (even if you wish to change them - that's a matter for a different discussion entirely) or you don't and you leave - simple?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 20, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> either you are an American and follow the American law (even if you wish to change it - that's a matter for a different discussion entirely) or you don't and you leave - simple?


It's all so simple, isn't it? You either stay in America and shut up, or you leave.

Or that other option that you mention about trying to change the laws. You could do that too, but then it isn't so simple anymore so we'll ignore it. After all, no one in any country, especially America, has helped to change a law.

We should also overlook the extremely expensive and time-consuming process of legal migration to another country. You do not simply buy a pass on your local greyhound to move from America to Europe.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 20, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > either you are an American and follow the American law (even if you wish to change it - that's a matter for a different discussion entirely) or you don't and you leave - simple?
> ...



Denaturalization is quite simple. Due to Right of Blood, you may actually request a Citizenship of a different country entirely, simply because it was "passed to you" by your ancestors without you knowing, State Administration is likely to contact a given Embassy in that case. I'm no specialist on the details of State Laws, so I am not quite sure how many generations are checked, it may vary from state to state.

If you believe that the State Law does not represent your civil buisness approprietly, you can always vote for a different party that represents them better. In fact, you can even e-mail your local representatives and ask them to adress your concerns. You HAVE to abide the law, but you can work towards changing it - those issues are mutually exclusive.

You can also move from State to State if another State's Law represents your ideals better.


----------



## alphamule (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, technically anarchists don't have to according to their own beliefs.  But I bet they'll stop a red light with a camera!  Hehe, admit it - everyone's a hippocrit but we like to at least pretend what we practice, believe, and say matches.  The extremists just think that everyone else had better do what they say no matter the reasoning or even the law.  It (should be) obvious that if you live in a culture, that you had better learn to live with the other people around you in a peaceful matter.  Otherwise, they'll have a good excuse to just 'correct' your mistreatment of them.

TL;DR?

In other words:  Don't be shocked when you go to jail for breaking into someone's house or stealing their car.  The sneaky crooks steal _houses_ and _companies_.  Sometimes they even steal nations but not for long.


----------



## slaysme (Nov 21, 2011)

Ok the parents are obviously hateful, but that's not a crime in and of itself. Incredibly sad, however. We (me and wife)are trying our best to not subject our kids to opinion as fact, be it religion, creed, whatever. 
The dyfs is a corrupt institution itself, with many branches under investigation. It's a money grab, and sickens me. Bad parents are still parents, and accountability needs to work both ways. America is fucked up and those hippies are ficking right.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 21, 2011)

slaysme said:


> Ok the parents are obviously hateful, but that's not a crime in and of itself. Incredibly sad, however. We (me and wife)are trying our best to not subject our kids to opinion as fact, be it religion, creed, whatever.
> The dyfs is a corrupt institution itself, with many branches under investigation. It's a money grab, and sickens me. Bad parents are still parents, and accountability needs to work both ways. America is fucked up and those hippies are ficking right.



I see. A parent can name a child "Adolf Hitler" and shouldn't face any consequences, but God forbid if you'd call a child "Ni*ger" because it has hateful connotation towards the blacks and is generally conscidered a hateful term.

Why, oh why do we always have to wait till "a Hate Crime actually occours" before we raise awareness that a certain family is obviously ran by "Haters"? Why is it a necessity to spell out why naming your child Adolf Hitler works like pointing a finger at yourself and saying "Hey, y'know what? I hate Jews"? I'm dumbstruck by the level of tolerance around here, it's *over-tolerance*.

I'm not saying "take the child away" by no means - it's always traumatic to take a child away from its parents. What I'm saying is "regulate what kinds of names are given to children so that they do not have to suffer until they are mature enough to change them" and "monitor the activities of families that are OBVIOUSLY suspicious and act BEFORE Hate Crimes are commited". Why is everyone here turning a blind eye to a family who clearly teaches the children racism?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> monitor the activities of families that are OBVIOUSLY suspicious and act BEFORE Hate Crimes are commited


Guilty until proven innocent? Monitor citizens who have not broken any laws?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 21, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > monitor the activities of families that are OBVIOUSLY suspicious and act BEFORE Hate Crimes are commited
> ...


Surveilance in itself is not illegal, it's not like you're putting wire taps in people's phones. Police officers already monitor the situation in the neighbourhood, there is no reason why they wouldn't put extra attention in checking out what's up in a suspicious house.

They're not guilty of anything, they are suspected of being guilty. Monitoring the activity in a given area is not a crime, that's how CCTV got popular, silly you. The only difference between prevention and the waiting game is that when you sufficiently monitor the situation, you can catch a criminal red-handed before someone is hurt.


----------



## Magmorph (Nov 21, 2011)

Teaching your children to be racist antisemitic bigots is not illegal.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 21, 2011)

Magmorph said:


> Teaching your children to be racist antisemitic bigots is not illegal.


Negative argumentation. I like that. Well-played, +5 points for Griffindor.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> Magmorph said:
> 
> 
> > Teaching your children to be racist antisemitic bigots is not illegal.
> ...


His argument is against your point, rather than with it.


----------



## Gus122000 (Nov 21, 2011)

Hey, I live in the lehigh valley


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> They're not guilty of anything, they are suspected of being guilty.


Suspected of being guilty of _what_?


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > They're not guilty of anything, they are suspected of being guilty.
> ...


did you read the article?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 21, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> did you read the article?


I did. It was vague and short on details. It does not say what laws they were suspected of breaking.


----------



## Absurd (Nov 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> What I'm saying is "regulate what kinds of names are given to children so that they do not have to suffer until they are mature enough to change them"



That's just one step away from simply numbering them all at birth. You'd not really that that bit through properly, had you?


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 21, 2011)

Absurd said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > What I'm saying is "regulate what kinds of names are given to children so that they do not have to suffer until they are mature enough to change them"
> ...


That isn't in any way like numbering them at birth.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

You can't be guilty of something that you didn't know, that's like being arrested for a crime that just came out an hour ago from the court.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > did you read the article?
> ...





Gahars said:


> *snip
> *“Those children look outwardly healthy, but they didn’t have much freedom,” Dilts said.  “Occasionally, the little boy would come over here and would hate having to go back to his house.”*
> 
> *snip


It doesn't make it clear, but that's enough reason (at least for the state), adding the fact that the parents are pro-Nazism.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 21, 2011)

Canonbeat234 said:


> You can't be guilty of something that you didn't know, that's like being arrested for a crime that just came out an hour ago from the court.


1) They knew quite well.  They named all three children like that.
2) They lost custody because of abuse.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:


> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't be guilty of something that you didn't know, that's like being arrested for a crime that just came out an hour ago from the court.
> ...


Actually, no, there's no proof of being abused, but there is proof that they are probably being neglected in a way or another (hence, they don't want to go back to their homes). Add the fact that their parents are pro-Nazism fills in the rest...


----------



## JoostinOnline (Nov 21, 2011)

s4mid4re said:


> JoostinOnline said:
> 
> 
> > Canonbeat234 said:
> ...


Neglect is a (mild) form of abuse.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:


> s4mid4re said:
> 
> 
> > JoostinOnline said:
> ...


*wikipedia~*

Yes, "a passive form of abuse."
I guess I should've searched before-hand. What I meant is that it at least doesn't involve not giving food to them (as the article states that the kids are in healthy shape) or physical abuse.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Nov 21, 2011)

JoostinOnline said:


> Canonbeat234 said:
> 
> 
> > You can't be guilty of something that you didn't know, that's like being arrested for a crime that just came out an hour ago from the court.
> ...



Okay I have read the article again.

1) The kids name known as Adolf *snip* is now five years old. If abuse or/and neglect did have happen then would the scars be showing on the three children? The court won't hide the evidence if the child can speak about his/her experience.
2) I believe the cake thing myself since the parents other two daughters have received birthday cakes when their birthday came. Adolf shouldn't have been neglected regardless of name; if the cake design was to be 'nazist' then I can see that refusal from the supermarket.
3) Neglect is abuse, regardless of it being passive or not. Wouldn't the court have valid evidence instead of finding them guilty about their actions?


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 21, 2011)

Absurd said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > What I'm saying is "regulate what kinds of names are given to children so that they do not have to suffer until they are mature enough to change them"
> ...



Aren't you already? I'm sorry, don't you have a Social Security number? A Credit Card/Debit Card number? An ID? You're already numbered at birth - your birth is mentioned in numerous documents. Your identity is saved on pages upon pages, and you/your parents choose only a fraction of it.



Blood Fetish said:


> Foxi4 said:
> 
> 
> > Magmorph said:
> ...



I see that you like taking things literally. That was a clear case of Negative Argumentation - you seemingly agree with someting (It is not illegal) and then underline the nonsense within the sentence (racist antisemitic bigots). It's a play on words.



Canonbeat234 said:


> You can't be guilty of something that you didn't know, that's like being arrested for a crime that just came out an hour ago from the court.



You're missing the point. I'm not asking anyone to arrest the parents - they haven't done anything yet, they are accused of neglect and that's why the case is being investigated. What I expect the authorities to do though is to look into cases that seem fishy from the first glace. I could talk about cases upon cases of crimes that could have been prevented were the police or other authorities stepped in in time but haven't, When there is a slight chance that a child may be abused, the authorities SHOULD step in, because if there's nothing really going on - it shall be proven. If there IS something going on though, they might be saving someone's life or sanity.


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 21, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> I see that you like taking things literally. That was a clear case of Negative Argumentation - you seemingly agree with someting (It is not illegal) and then underline the nonsense within the sentence (racist antisemitic bigots). It's a play on words.


There is nothing nonsensical about it. In America you are free to believe what you want. If you want to believe that whites are superior then so be it. Nothing illegal about it.


----------



## Forstride (Nov 21, 2011)

Blah blah freedom to name your children whatever you want blah blah...Who the fuck names their kid "Adolf Hitler" and then gives another kid the middle name "Aryan Nation" and expects nothing to be fucked up about that?

Of course, it wouldn't be as bad if the name Adolf Hitler wasn't associated with genocide and anti-semitism, but it is.


----------



## air2004 (Nov 21, 2011)

I love the swastika and I'm also a buddhist. Does that make me an anti-semite ? The problem with this country is to many people are sticking there noses in to other peoples business. You call you son adolph hitler , someone else neames theres queen'tasai , and someone else names theres Jesus and someone else names there child mohhamad. Who the fuck cares ? or better yet why do you care ? Lets start with hitler 1st. hmm, the nazis where meticulous record keepers , yet when it comes to the number of people they killed we only get guestimates. Remember 2 things , the allies pilfered the german technology and propaganda machine. ( Plane engine tech , radar evasion , and commercials (subliminal msgs ) are a few that come to mind ) The christians gave us Constantine ( thats right , you thought hitler was bad , have a look at this guy ) . Then theres mohammad ( just as cool as that jesus guy , but he has a really linage we can follow ( might even be able to find HIS bones , but none the less his story is incredible ) now let us go back to the buddha or hinduism , they are the first 2 true religions . Read the bible , read the koran , read books of the buddha , read the book of morman , read the kabbalha , read books on sikhism. And be enlightend , all the storys in the bible and koran flow from buddha and hindu religion . Sanskrit translated is what you want. 

Whats my point ? My point is , you know nothing of which you speak . By that I mean , your no better than those that speak against islam with out reading whats writen in the koran . Your now better than atheists with out reading whats writen in the bible . Your no better than politicians without reading your history. 

Life is not so black and white , not only does the spoils go to the victor , but so does history . 

No man has a memory good enough to lie - abraham lincoln

Remember that .


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

air2004 said:


> *snip
> Who the fuck cares ? or better yet why do you care ?
> *snip


Do you think that a teen who is taught about the Holocaust in school wouldn't bully a person named "Adolf Hitler"? I know it's harsh for them, but it's the reality. It's inevitable. ;O;


----------



## air2004 (Nov 21, 2011)

*snip
Do you think that a teen who is taught about the Holocaust in school wouldn't bully a person named "Adolf Hitler"? I know it's harsh for them, but it's the reality. It's inevitable. ;O;
*snip

Hmmm , do you think people that where taught about civil rights wouldnt bully a person who is black ?  who is gay ? who is mentally challenged ? ect . Adolph hitler is as much to blame on that thing they call the Holocaust , as Obama is to blame on the unemployment rate .Or to put it in perspective , Adolph is as much to blame as Osama is for 9/11 ( Remember Osama may have prasied 9/11 , but he took no credit for it ) To the victor goes the writing of history.


----------



## s4mid4re (Nov 21, 2011)

air2004 said:


> *snip
> Do you think that a teen who is taught about the Holocaust in school wouldn't bully a person named "Adolf Hitler"? I know it's harsh for them, but it's the reality. It's inevitable. ;O;
> *snip
> 
> Hmmm , do you think people that where taught about civil rights wouldnt bully a person who is black ?  who is gay ? who is mentally challenged ? ect . Adolph hitler is as much to blame on that thing they call the Holocaust , as Obama is to blame on the unemployment rate .Or to put it in perspective , Adolph is as much to blame as Osama is for 9/11 ( Remember Osama may have prasied 9/11 , but he took no credit for it ) To the victor goes the writing of history.


I cannot see how somebody can correlate the civil rights movement, the unemployment rate in the US and 9/11 to the Holocaust. I'm not really sure why you brought those up (I don't get your point at all...), but let me tell you something:

The Holocaust was a _massive_ genocide of many ethnic groups and people from many social statuses--the Jews, homosexual people, handicap people, people with diseases, non-Nazi political members, Gypsies--millions of them. And guess what the Nazis' reasoning was? _They were fucking not Aryan_. That is all it took for them to kill all of those people in such a brutal, cruel, disgusting, insolent, malevolent way. It is certainly an _insult_ to the survivors, descendants, relatives and the (already dead) victims of the holocaust to be considering it the same as the civil rights movement/unemployment rate/9-11.

I know people have different opinions, but there's no way to not depict the holocaust as a negative thing (as long as you can think rationally, that is). This mostly applies to teens and kids who learn about the holocaust in their growing ages: they are taught in school that the Holocaust is a bad thing, something to never be replicated in human history. I can't even imagine for one of them to able to perceive it as a _positive_ thing. And you know how kids and teens are (I, myself, still being one): there's no way somebody named "Adolf Hitler" would not be bullied by them.

Okay, now, let me get into analyzing your points:

Somebody who is taught the civil rights wouldn't bully black people? I wouldn't imagine so. There are a lot of racist people still around, but the likability of them being bullied because civil rights is taught in school isn't high. Civil Rights is depicted as something very positive than negative for black people (which is the complete opposite of the Holocaust). I would guess that, for racist people, it'd be something bad, but it's obvious that they _would_ bully a black person. Which doesn't make any difference than my argument (highlighted in red). Racist people hate black people = black people bullied. People hate Adolf Hitler = somebody with that name is bullied.

LGBT-related movements are thought of as (unfortunately) a negative thing, unlike the above. And because of the negative opinions, LGBT people do get bullied, which actually augments my argument that the negative perception of the Holocaust makes teens bully people with the name "Adolf Hitler." I don't get what you're trying to say: you're totally supporting my argument (in red)... /:

Handicap people being bullied after the civil rights movement? Same as the black people example: a great thing for handicap people. And why would they get bullied anyways? This applies to all three examples, but these kinds of things are well-controlled in school grounds. Handicap people have their "special" class (my apology in advance, if anybody is insulted), black people has gained equality, and although they are usually perceived negatively (intimidating, bad, bully, etc.) It is very unlikely for them to get bullied to begin with (looking at their size and physique... ), and LGBT people do get targeted, but the school does usually try preventing them. Actually, I don't know about the LGBT part, but I am certain that all 3 of these _supports_ my argument... 

As for the rest (unemployment rate/9-11), I'm too lazy, and I bet not many people want to read more than this  so... I'll leave it to you to explain what you're trying to tell me.


----------



## misteromar (Nov 21, 2011)

So much "freedom", it only applies as long we approve of your beliefs. 

As long as the parents take care of the child, they should be able to keep little Adolf.


----------



## FireGrey (Nov 21, 2011)

Wait how is his parents still alive?


----------



## Blood Fetish (Nov 21, 2011)

FireGrey said:


> Wait how is his parents still alive?


What does this mean?


----------



## Absurd (Nov 21, 2011)

Blood Fetish said:


> FireGrey said:
> 
> 
> > Wait how is his parents still alive?
> ...





I think he's inferring that it's a surprise there's not been repercussions upon the mother and father who started this whole ball rolling. The chances are the couple in question have probably had numerous death threats aimed at them but nobody has acted upon them.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 21, 2011)

Adolf Hitler Campbell

JoyceLynn Aryan Nation Campbell


Wow. Just wow.


----------



## Hop2089 (Nov 21, 2011)

ZAFDeltaForce said:


> Adolf Hitler Campbell
> 
> JoyceLynn Aryan Nation Campbell
> 
> ...



They don't deserve children at all, such evil shouldn't exist in this world.


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 21, 2011)

Aryan it's a nice name


----------



## Devante (Nov 22, 2011)

You guys are nuts.

All you see is the word "nazi" in the story and latch onto it.
Forget the fact that based on what we've read, the government has come in and taken children based merely on a name or I assume because they were pro-Nazi.

You can't believe what you want without getting your children taken away?

What's next? Getting your kids taken away because you and your spouse are fat and eat unhealthily and feed your kids fast food all of the time?

That's how they control you. They just throw out words like racist and nazi or anti-semite (I hate that word) and everyone doesn't care what the rest of the story is.
Don't let them do that to you, or you could be the next sensationalist story.

Think about what's really going on here, guys. Not just the word "nazi".


----------



## Gahars (Nov 22, 2011)

Devante said:


> You guys are nuts.
> 
> All you see is the word "nazi" in the story and latch onto it.
> Forget the fact that based on what we've read, the government has come in and taken children based merely on a name or I assume because they were pro-Nazi.
> ...



Again, there are allegations of abuse behind this as well (though I'm sure the names don't help the parents' case).

Also, even if that wasn't the case, there is a huge difference between an unhealthy lifestyle and propagating a political ideology that advocates the extermination of "inferior races"; it's important to remember that distinction.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 22, 2011)

Devante said:


> What's next? Getting your kids taken away because you and your spouse are fat and eat unhealthily and feed your kids fast food all of the time?



Please, watch a documentary called "Super Size Me", there are portions in it about children who grew up in families exactly like the one you described and now sue their parents for the exact reason. They grew up to be fat and lonely, they have health problems despite young age and cannot find a job because overprotective parents "overfed" them and basically crippled them for life with vascular disease and massive overweigh.

I honestly believe that purposely choosing a diet that will cause massive health problems for your child in the future, simply out of laziness, should constitute mild abuse. Look at the sheer "Size" of children today - it's ridiculous. Someone ought to keep that in wraps or we're in for a live rendition of "Wall-E".


----------



## Devante (Nov 22, 2011)

I'm not here to argue, everyone is entitled to their own opinion.
I'm just advising everyone to keep an open mind and think things through before jumping on the buzz words they use to tilt stories in their favor.
And to consider the ramifications it might have in the future.

By the way, I watched Super Size Me and it was ridiculous and sensationalist. After a single burger the guy was vomiting? There was no real info besides "OMG THIS STUFF IS GROSS AND MAKES YOU FAT!!" But it did actually have one good segment. The one where they show how kids recognize Ronald McDonald more than the president or even Jesus.


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 22, 2011)

Devante said:


> I'm not here to argue, everyone is entitled to their own opinion.
> I'm just advising everyone to keep an open mind and think things through before jumping on the buzz words they use to tilt stories in their favor.
> And to consider the ramifications it might have in the future.
> 
> By the way, I watched Super Size Me and it was ridiculous and sensationalist. After a single burger the guy was vomiting? There was no real info besides "OMG THIS STUFF IS GROSS AND MAKES YOU FAT!!" But it did actually have one good segment. The one where they show how kids recognize Ronald McDonald more than the president or even Jesus.



I agree that it was sensational and I didn't pay attention to the experiment, as I disagree with its grounds. McDonald's meat is hardly any different then the meat you'd get in a supermarket. Saturated fats are present in a McDonald's burger, but they're present in a home-made burger aswell - it's the technique of cooking that saturates fats, not the "evil aura around the corporation".

I placed my focus on testimonies of children who were fed a diet consisting nearly entirely of fast food that grew up hating their parents for it. It's a clear case of neglect when the parent feeds a child in a fashion that will negatively affect its life in the future and is aware of it.


----------



## Devante (Nov 22, 2011)

Foxi4 said:


> I placed my focus on testimonies of children who were fed a diet consisting nearly entirely of fast food that grew up hating their parents for it. It's a clear case of neglect when the parent feeds a child in a fashion that will negatively affect its life in the future and is aware of it.



I can't disagree with you there.


----------



## ZAFDeltaForce (Nov 22, 2011)

NahuelDS said:


> Aryan it's a nice name


Slap a "Nation" at the back and we've got a winner


----------



## Costello (Nov 22, 2011)

This is a dangerous idea.

if someone invents a time machine and goes back in time to kill Hitler's parents ...


----------



## Nah3DS (Nov 22, 2011)

Costello said:


> This is a dangerous idea.
> 
> if someone invents a time machine and goes back in time to kill Hitler's parents ...


that's kind of difficult... if you travel back and forget you plutonium supplies, you will need to capture a lighting in order to generate the 1.21 gigawatts of electricity needed to make the flux capacitor work

instead of doing that.... you can kill the actual "hitler's parents" if you want


----------



## Gahars (Nov 22, 2011)

Devante said:


> I'm not here to argue, everyone is entitled to their own opinion.
> I'm just advising everyone to keep an open mind and think things through before jumping on the buzz words they use to tilt stories in their favor.
> And to consider the ramifications it might have in the future.



Uh huh. Next time you try to "open minds", you probably shouldn't start your post with, and I quote, "You guys are nuts."

Just a thought.

Also... why do you hate the word anti-semite?


----------



## alphamule (Nov 22, 2011)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Boys_from_Brazil_%28film%29
OMG, how is it that no one's mentioned that movie/book, yet!?

Weird plot, heh.

Also:  That comment on not letting them have kids is the same reasoning as eugenics.  You can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## koimayeul (Nov 23, 2011)

Talk about a fucked up family praising Nazism ias far as involving their children names. SICKOS.


----------



## MEGAMANTROTSKY (Nov 23, 2011)

Costello said:


> This is a dangerous idea.
> 
> if someone invents a time machine and goes back in time to kill Hitler's parents ...


I think they did that in Futurama. I remember finding the episode funny.

Edit: Not his parents, just him. My mistake.


----------



## Veho (Nov 23, 2011)

Devante said:


> Forget the fact that based on what we've read, the government has come in and taken children based merely on a name or I assume because they were pro-Nazi.


Actually, no. The article never said why the child was taken, although it did all it could to imply it was because _other_ children of the family had Nazi-related names. The baby's name is never given in the article. But if the government was to take the kids away based on their names, they would have done so a few years ago when little Adolf (and his cake) first appeared in the news. We don't know why the kid was taken, and the "just because of the name" accusation actually came from the parents.


----------



## Sterling (Nov 24, 2011)

This is serious. All their kids are named with pro-Nazi feelings in mind.  While this may be legal, it isn't in the Children's best interest. Once you have a name, it's hard to change it until you are of age. These children will likely be bullied, or worse, be bullies. I know enough about children psychology to know that children learn to imitate and mimic their role models, and that can include not only their parents, but naming influences. While I don't agree with them taking their kids, I do agree with watching this household carefully over the years. I'll also say that if one or more of these children wish to have their names changed, then it should be granted when they are older.

Who knows, when these children learn their history from publicly funded schools, they may understand what their names truly mean. That is, if they aren't home schooled.


----------



## dicamarques (Nov 24, 2011)

poor kid


----------



## Foxi4 (Nov 24, 2011)

Sterling said:


> These children will likely be bullied, or worse, be bullies.



I mean, would You f*ck with Adolf Hitler? I thought so. 

But yeah, I agree 100%.


----------



## muckers (Nov 24, 2011)

Veho said:


> Devante said:
> 
> 
> > Forget the fact that based on what we've read, the government has come in and taken children based merely on a name or I assume because they were pro-Nazi.
> ...



Exactly. If anything, the article says that the names weren't the reason for the children being taken. 

"“We would never remove a child simply based on their name,” the spokeswoman said."

Wahblam! There's far more to this than the names. The naming of their children is obviously the tip of an iceberg of something far worse.


----------



## alphamule (Nov 25, 2011)

Well, obviously if they're willing to use those names, they're probably not the sharpest sticks in the woods.


----------

